# Xorg+Openbox russian

## Taoub

Перешол тут с Xfree на Xorg 6.8.0 и возникла проблема с openbox. Точнее порблема с русским в меню openbox (квадратики вместо символов)

Openbox скомпилн с поддержкой NLS, локаь KO8-R, в файле menu.xml указана исоплбзовать кодировку KOI8-R. Шрифты русские.

Все прекрасно работало под XFree86, в чем грабли?

----------

## Taoub

А еще трабла с тем что пишет что модуль xtt не найден. Как его поставить?

----------

## drolyk

Когда я ставил себе xorg, то в зависимостях не было corefonts. Возможно твоя проблема со шрифтами решится командой

emerge corefonts

Ну и ещё посмотри выставлен ли у тебя USE флаг bitmap-fonts. Если нет, то я бы его включил, вот.

----------

## Taoub

да не похоже.... установил corefonts, но не помогло....

PS: Может кто-нить поделится файлами ил /etc/fonts/*.conf где все настроена для работы с TTF  :Smile:  Может так поможет

----------

## Taoub

еще естьб мысль что это какой-то глбюк с локалью ... хотя x3

----------

## doonkel

Мне кажется Вам нужно еще раз выполнить

#emerge fontconfig

----------

## Taoub

перекомпилил fontconfig, freetype, openbox не помогло

----------

## Macil

Черт, наверно нужно объявление приклеить... Или разработчикам сообщить... 

При установке иксов происходит обновление файла /etc/fonts.conf, туда вставляется дата обновления. Если локаль русская то  по русски. После чего fonconfig начинает ругатся что файл не well-formed и не подгружает шрифты. Посмотри внимательно log иксов, 99% проблем так или иначе есть в log'e.

Для тестирования работы Xft можно воспользоватся программой настройки KDE или Mozilla Fire Fox. Т.е. если не будет шрифтов, которые ты явно подгружал через Xft, то пробемы в ней.

Может кто-нибудь знает какой-нибудь документ, где описан процесс настройки шрифтов под иксы... Я бы внес в него несколько дополнений...

----------

## Taoub

в логах x-в ошибок нету (только то что не находит модуль xtt)

openbox --debug результатов не дал

.....

Все приложения в том числе firefox работают с русским на ура 

а вот в меню опенбокса и в заголовках окошек вместо русских квадратики....

----------

## Taoub

вот screenshoot мало ли поможет

http://taoub.spb.ru/screen.jpg

----------

## Macil

Так у тебя стоит load xtt в xorg.conf? Можешь смело убирать т.к. там его в помине нет. Также, можешь убрать load freetype.  Скриноты помогли очень слабо. Судя по всему Xft у тебя работает т.к. есть анти-алиасинг... 

Ты используешь виндовые шрифты?

----------

## Taoub

Установлены и вндовые шрифты и cyr-rfx... и тонна других (вообще-м успорировано с другой моей рабочей станции где XFREE86 и все прекрасно работает)

----------

## Taoub

Дак что еще можно сдлеать?

----------

## Macil

1. Проверить правильность настройки Xft. Посмотреть что такое с файлом /etc/fonts.conf и другими. Проверить правильно ли установлен DIR на виндовые шрифты. Проверить наличие русских символов и прочего мусора.

2. Посмотреть, видны ли виндовые шрифты в браузере FireFox. 

Если видны - то проблема в OpenBox. Если не видны то проблема в Xft.

----------

## Taoub

> 2. Посмотреть, видны ли виндовые шрифты в браузере FireFox. 

Можно попожробнее как это сдлеать

----------

## Macil

Tools->Options->Fonts and colors.

----------

## Taoub

это был глюк с темой у openbox.. странно она не находила шрифта...

спасибо за подсказки

----------

## glass

 *Macil wrote:*   

> Может кто-нибудь знает какой-нибудь документ, где описан процесс настройки шрифтов под иксы... Я бы внес в него несколько дополнений...

 

Видел десятки таких документов. Все либо однобокие, описывающие решение какой-либо конкретной проблемы, либо морально устаревшие. Давно пора создавать свежий, отвечающий текущему положению дел, и всеохватный по-возможности. X Font System - это чистое, просто-таки первородное зло, и без внятного путеводителя все плохо.

 *Macil wrote:*   

> Также, можешь убрать load freetype.

 

А вот с этого места можно поподробнее? Все за и против, так сказать.

Я почему-то был убежден, что FreeType2 - новый, более правильный font lib/renderer, нежели "встроенный" Xft. Заблуждался или концепция изменилась?

PS. Решил попробовать, отключил загрузку freetype. Каких либо изменений заметно мало, но это понятно - в большинстве своем используются bitmap фонты или outline, но без AA. Там, где был AA, вроде все по-прежнему, без заметных отличий. Вроде Verdana 10pt. немного иначе выглядит (лучше). Или показалось? Нет, надо тщательней сравнивать. Vera Sans, как рендерилась с глюками, так все и осталось. Ага, вот от GTK1 отвалились corefonts - по-крайней мере какой-то заметный результат.  :Smile: 

----------

## Macil

Это не просто зло! Это еще хуже...

В иксах существует 2 системы рисования шрифтов. "Родная", она же "старая" и Xft она же "новая". Так вот, load freetype предназначен для "родной" системы. Т.е. если ты хочешь чтобы в legacy программах рисовались виндовые шрифты то включать нужно. Только нафиг это надо? Все нормальные программы перешли на использование Xft. Кажись load freetype нужно для приложений использующих GTK1, как ты написал, шрифты у тебя отвалились.  :Wink:  Сейчас попробую провести парочку экспериментов. Хотя GTK1 приложений у меня нет...

Если не трудно дай сколько-нибудь ссылочек, не с нуля же писать...

----------

## glass

 *Macil wrote:*   

> Это не просто зло! Это еще хуже...
> 
> В иксах существует 2 системы рисования шрифтов. "Родная", она же "старая" и Xft она же "новая".

 

Насколько я понимаю, после внедрения AA ситуация еще больше запустилась. Вот возьмем те же Type1 фонты. Их умеет рендерить "старая" система, но тогда они будут без AA, так как "старая" ничего про него не знает, не умеет и вообще ничего не хочет уметь. Соответственно, они скармливаются или какому-то X*t или freetype, а не Type1 (т.е. модуль Type1 вообще получается не нужен).

 *Macil wrote:*   

> Так вот, load freetype предназначен для "родной" системы. Т.е. если ты хочешь чтобы в legacy программах рисовались виндовые шрифты то включать нужно.

 

Хмм. Я-то как раз думал, что freetype (тот, который 2) - это как раз часть "новой" системы, заменяющая собой Xft (и xtt в прошлом). Или Load "freetype" означает использование только freetype1, а Xft сама-собой использует FreeType2? Или не использует? Что-то я запутался в очередной раз.  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Кажись load freetype нужно для приложений использующих GTK1, как ты написал, шрифты у тебя отвалились. 

 

То что GTK1 использует "старую" (точнее, не умеет использовать "новую" в силу своей древности, но не суть) - это более-менее понятно.

 *Quote:*   

> Сейчас попробую провести парочку экспериментов. Хотя GTK1 приложений у меня нет...

 

Могу предложить XMMS в качестве кролика.

 *Quote:*   

> Если не трудно дай сколько-нибудь ссылочек, не с нуля же писать...

 

Постараюсь порыться в трэше (где же еще жить этим, с позволения сказать, "документам"?  :Wink: ), но это не секундное дело.

----------

## Macil

Ты не путай libfreetype c модулем иксов freetype это 2 разные вещи!!!

Xft это как раз и есть "новая" система, а Xtt это ее альтернатива с немного другой философией. 

и еще, антиалиасинг не сама цель... И обе подсистемы иксов используют libfreetype, и чисто в теории могут рисовать AA шрифты...

----------

## Macil

Эксперимент провалился, не успев начаться. Оказывается я этот модуль даже не компилировал! 

Более-менее ясность вносит файл README.fonts в /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/doc. покрайней мере стало понятно что такое load freetype, это попытка поддержки векторных шрифтов "родной" подсистемой рисования. Я давным давно снес почти все шрифты из родной подсистемы, оставил только cursor, fixed, clean и nil c кодировками ISO-8859-1 и KOI8-r и вроде все нормально...

P.S. Может кто-нибудь знает какой-нибудь WIKI где можно запустить создание мануала?

----------

## glass

 *Macil wrote:*   

> Ты не путай libfreetype c модулем иксов freetype это 2 разные вещи!!!

 

Да я бы с радостью, но не я же самозабвенно воскуривал, устраивая балаган с чехардой схожих названий, проектов, сабпроектов и т.п.  :Smile:  Freetype1, Freetype2, mod freetype, Xft, Xtt, Xfsft, снова Xft. FT1 - умеет OpenType, FT2 - не умеет OpenType... поэтому мы, чтобы вы, значит, не сильно расслаблялись, отпочкуем еще один проект, назвав его (внимание!) FreeType Layout, а то, понимаешь, путаница будет сплошная, если мы не будем называть все словом FreeType! Дурдом...

Поэтому я и говорю, что без адекватного путеводителя по всему этому цирку на колесах - нормальной жизни нет.

 *Quote:*   

> Xft это как раз и есть "новая" система, а Xtt это ее альтернатива с немного другой философией.

 

Да, это понятно.

 *Quote:*   

> и еще, антиалиасинг не сама цель... И обе подсистемы иксов используют libfreetype, и чисто в теории могут рисовать AA шрифты...

 

Не цель. Но именно внедрение AA, насколько я помню, стало финальным толчком к смене font system. Хотя могу и заблуждаться, конечно. То что старая система  и без AA просила отнести ее на помойку - тоже понятно.

----------

## glass

 *Macil wrote:*   

> P.S. Может кто-нибудь знает какой-нибудь WIKI где можно запустить создание мануала?

 

А если попробовать на местном (он же официальный)?

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## Macil

Создал соответствующий раздел в  http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com Присоединяйтесь!

----------

